# Is it even possible to achieve soft hand print? + sound when peeling?!



## MIROSLAVOVA (Sep 1, 2021)

I bought an expensive press. I ordered transfers from the best producer in my country (Poland). 
The transfers are white and they have many small details. Cold peel. 
After trying different settings (the producer's settings were way off for me), I had to push it to the extreme 374 F (190 celsius) for 22 s, high pressure. 
When I peel it there is still this bad kra-kra sound (when the transfer pulls a bit), it's not smooth and soundless (is this still normal or it should be always soundless? ) I hope you know what I mean  
Initially the print is smooth and even, but after the first wash it always feels thicker and more rubbery. When I move my hand around the small details and edges - I feel them. I can't peel them off with hand, but it feels like I can. Is this the normal feel of a cold peel plastisol transfer? 
So far I have used only direct screen printing and I thought I can achieve a very similar result with the transfers too. 
I hear that Hot peels are more soft hand than cold. Is this true? Or are there some specific plastisol inks that can have softer hand? What's your advice and experience?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Cold peel basically results in all of the ink transferring to the garment. It can feel raised and rubbery.

Hot peel, also called hot-split by some, splits the ink as the transfer is removed. It usually does make a sound and it results in a rougher feel to the finished print. Like direct screen printing. 

But both cold and hot peel will result in a thicker feeling image than a direct screen print where the ink can seep in the fibers.


----------



## MIROSLAVOVA (Sep 1, 2021)

splathead said:


> Cold peel basically results in all of the ink transferring to the garment. It can feel raised and rubbery.
> 
> Hot peel, also called hot-split by some, splits the ink as the transfer is removed. It usually does make a sound and it results in a rougher feel to the finished print. Like direct screen printing.
> 
> But both cold and hot peel will result in a thicker feeling image than a direct screen print where the ink can seep in the fibers.


I am not sure I understood. So the cold peel is more rubbery (but soft)? And the hot one is more rough, but thiner/ less raised?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I've never found cold peel soft. Rubbery yes. Hot peel is not as smooth a feeling as cold peel therefore can feel thinner. Not sure if it truly is.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

MIROSLAVOVA said:


> I had to push it to the extreme 374 F (190 celsius) for 22 s, high pressure.


This is actually the correct way for standard heat presses.
Heat transfer is not instant, and a lot of the heat is absorbed by the colder lower platen.
What you have to do is estimate how long it takes... which is what you are doing.



MIROSLAVOVA said:


> When I peel it there is still this bad kra-kra sound (when the transfer pulls a bit), it's not smooth and soundless (is this still normal or it should be always soundless? )





MIROSLAVOVA said:


> Initially the print is smooth and even, but after the first wash it always feels thicker and more rubbery.


That's just the release agent from the transfer film. Not all films do this, but it doesn't really matter.
Obviously the feel of the final product depends on the ink and additives used.



MIROSLAVOVA said:


> So far I have used only direct screen printing and I thought I can achieve a very similar result with the transfers too.


It depends on the type of screen-printing you are talking about.
If you could do it all with transfers, nobody would do direct screen-printing.


----------

